# Sentry Natural Defense for ticks & fleas .........



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ran across this at Petsmart today & wondered if anyone has ever used ? If so, does it work & pros/cons to it ?

I have bought Frontline Plus already, but hey, if this stuff works @ $14.99 for 3, beats the $40 some we pay for Frontline + like it's natural !

I only use Fronline Plus 1 to 2 times a yr. . I haven't even put on yet this yr. .

Thanks for any info !


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry mods, posted in the wrong place......









Needs to be moved under health.









~Thanks~


----------



## jessiem (Oct 4, 2008)

we started using sentry 3 months ago and i have to say I'm very happy with it so far no ticks, or fleas. i hope this helps.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Have you been using it every month ? I hate to have to apply something every month even if it's natural.

~Thanks~


----------



## jessiem (Oct 4, 2008)

yes i have been using it every month since we do have a lot of ticks here.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone else use ???????

If it's all natural, then every month won't hurt. I sure don't use the Frontline Plus monthly, maybe 2 x's a yr.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It looks like some dogs are allergic to the essential oils and have an adverse reaction: http://www.doggienews.com/2007/05/sentry-natural-defense-hurting-dogs.htm


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Sentry Natural Defense for ticks & fleas .........*

I think the link above was from '07, and they now suggest running the oil down the back of the dog, instead of one spot of application. I just bought this, haven't yet applied it though and am bumping this thread up to see if there are any cons in its use, now that summer is in full swing...it is made by sargent, I found out after I purchased it(should have read the packaging better) and tore one of the applicators from the other two, & can't be returned.


----------



## ahowe1 (Jun 4, 2011)

*sentry naturals*

I am new to the forum. Just started using the Sentry Natural so far so good. It's a strong christmas spicy smell for about 48 hours.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

I used the drops and shampoo, went to the state park with my pups last weekend and have found about 10 ticks so far. So I'm losing faith on the stuff. Actually put some of the spray right on a tick and the **** thing was still fine! Now I don't know what to do! Don't wanna use the poison. Any suggestions?


----------

